# Docsho's Workbench



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Through out the summer I have been working on a few body projects while camping. I don’t fish so modeling bodies was the next best thing. So I wanted to show off a couple of the projects, some are finished and ready to be casted. The rest still need work. 
We’ll start with the T-Jet bodies. The first one is a mini Race Car and the other is a Sprint Car. Some one here on the boards was disappointed that the Tyco sprint car body didn’t fit a T-Jet so I had to try to make one. 
The next three bodies fit the L.L. Chassis. A Dirt Stockcar, Race Truck and a Sprint Car. The Sprint car wings will fit on all three (Tyco,T-Jet & LL)sprint cars, and the side pipes will also be for all three when finished. 
The Last three are the most interesting, they were made to fit the Tyco 440x2 slim Chassis. The first is yet another Sprint car, I call it the Future Sprint, the next is a Future Coupe if it turns out this one will have a hood that opens. The third is a Tractor, yes a tractor, we have several farm enthusiasts that race with us so around here we may be racing tractors. I’m not sure where I am going with this one, but it could be a convertible or hard top. 
Enjoy the pics if you would like to see the other cars just go to 
http://s1097.photobucket.com/albums/g346/docsho/
Thanks for looking


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool stuff. Love the 33!!!


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

SWEET ! I really Love the Sprint body for the T-Jet Chassis :thumbsup: And man, I'd love to get several of THOSE bodies  .
And btw- I recognize the Future Sprint car as a Hot Wheels body, which ironically is molded in Plastic right from Mattel !


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool stuff!!! I do believe the 33 is actually a Hot Wheels Mercohaulic...Had a couple of those myself...RM


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Great stuff there Doc! Really like the Imp. Can't wait to see that one completed. :thumbsup:


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks guys I am glad you like them. 

Ralph you are right it is a hot wheels and it is plastic. I had to use some of the metal around the bottom edge, it was a little tricky building. I still have a couple of hours of work before it is ready to cast. 

Hilltop thanks for id-ing the future coupe, all i knew is that it came in a Hot Wheel set. The Mercohaulic is ready to be casted all I have to do is find some time. I also have one of the other cars from the set torn apart I believe it was the green car, it will not be ready until next year, maybe.

slotto I believe the IMP is the Tractor correct? If so I am not happy with the cab, I am thinking about chopping it done a little, giving it a more sporty look. The plastic it is made of is hard to work with, so I may have to reconstruct the cage part. I also have to do something with the back wheel wells there a little to big, i may put in some shocks from a monster truck. 

I attached a couple more pics that i couldnt get in the last post.

Thanks again guys
Vern


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

The Pic files didnt load so I tried it again.
There should be four pics
LL sprint
T-jet Racer
LL Dirt Stockcar and
Another Tractor (IMP) View
Thanks
Vern


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

About the Tractor. And not meaning to Criticize. But I see tractors Every day out here in Rural PA, and I see Racing Tractors at the Pulls as well. And two things I'd like to point out. #1)-Tractors Don't Have Shocks- Rear or front. and adding them would look WRONG. #2)-Tractors always have Huge rear wheels/tires, and the Pulling Tractors are EXTRA HUGE. And to me, with relatively low profile slot car rears, the tractor just doesn't look right, it even looks more like a garden tractor/mower . Maybe Tyco's Turbo Hopper tires would look best on this?....







BTW- since you have to use a Tyco Narrow chassis for these, you should note, that the older 440 (not x2) has alot more Tall rear tire clearance- Especially if you trim the bar magnet too. This is something I did when I fitted the Hopper tires to a Custom I sold a few years ago.
Anyway, everything else you're modeling looks Fabulous :thumbsup: Keep up the GREAT Work 
PS- I'm looking fwd to any Dirttrack bodies for the T-Jets, so those Sprints are high on my list


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

I like the tractor without the cab. Put some pipes on it and it could be a pull tractor.


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Doc- Imp=Impala


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Vern,

First off I would like to THANK YOU for donating the $$ to my OVER THE EDGE of the WOODMAN TOWER effort coming up on September 22 to help the BSA!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

You not only are a very talented slot car caster but, also a very Honorable person too.  This money raised will help Scouts that need financial help with the Scouting requirements needed for the 2012 year.

Your Legend cars are just plain fun, fun, fun along with your, Sprint, Dirt Racers and Baja Bugs. 

It just stopped beeing 100 deg. a day here in Nebraska so, I might get a chance to paint some more up soon. Well maybe as I now am the Cub Scout Pack 363s Popcorn Kernel....ah heck...must find some time to paint as these bodies are just begging to be painted up and raced!! 

Digging your new stuff also as I come from a Farming background. 

My Dad (JOHN) is a big John Deere fan and my Uncle and Cousins are long time International Harvester via now Case IH fans. 

Look out Vern or you might just start a Tractor Pull off on Hobby Talk...

Bob...keep up the good job...zilla


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Small tractor riding lawnmowers use to pull the old Indy Roadsters


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

*coupe*

Here's one of Doc's bodies. 
Buster's Body Works finished the car with some Gold flames & used the chrome from a die cast while Rocky's Race Tires supplied the wheels & tires. 
The body rides on a narrow Tyco 440 X-2 chassis.
Love this car!
:dude:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

That looks awesome!!! :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Super Coupe said:


> That looks awesome!!! :thumbsup:
> >Tom<


Yes it does!!:thumbsup:

<Bob>


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Very cool Hot Rod EJ, great detailing!!! I like that chrome...RM


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

What Hilltop said! Great looking Hot Rod!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*drools on keyboard* :thumbsup:


----------

